# Dieppe Raid Memorial Grove - Operation Jubilee



## Mike Colton (16 Apr 2006)

Dear All,

We are creating a small Memorial Garden within the Allied Special Forces Memorial Grove, which is situated within the National Memorial Arboretum, Alrewas, Staffordshire UK.

The Dieppe Raid Memorial Garden will commemorate those that took part in this "Reconnaissance in Force" on the 19th. of August 1942.

This garden will honour all the  Canadian, British, American and Commonwealth soldiers who lost their lives as well as those that survived.

We have planted an "October Glory"  Canadian Red Maple as the centrepiece and surrounded it with 26 different Heathers (total 64 plants). This year 4 plaques will be added, one will be a carved relief of the Dieppe landscape.  The others will commemorate the Ground, Air and Naval Forces who undertook this valiant action.

Any support for this Memorial would be most welcome, even if it is just passing the word.

Hope that this is of interest and thank you for your time.

Regards,

Mike Colton
Secretary
Allied Special Forces Association
Office 11, Cattle Market, Hereford HR4 9HX
01432-357666
postroom@alliedspecialforces.org
www.alliedspecialforcesassociation.org
www.memorialtreesuk.org.uk


----------

